# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Jeni përdorues droge...?

## s138942

Droga e cila eshte si diqka e modes per rinine e sotme dhe si diqka qe e perdorin gjithnje e me shum, prandaj desha te krijoj dhe kete sondazh se si delin analizat ketu ne forum.
Pytja eshte , Juve jeni apo jo perdorues te droges ?

Skam provuar asnje lloj droge.
Kam perdoru veq nje here per prove.
E perdorur ndonje her rralle ne shoqeri, festa etj.
E perdor shpesh here por jo rregullisht.
Jam perdorues i rregullt.

PS. Vota juaj mbetet anonime prandaj mos beni si djem dhe vajza te mira per votoni opsionin qe ju pershtatet me se shumti.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Droga e cila eshte si diqka e modes per rinine e sotme dhe si diqka qe e perdorin gjithnje e me shum, prandaj desha te krijoj dhe kete sondazh se si delin analizat ketu ne forum.
> Pytja eshte , Juve jeni apo jo perdorues te droges ?


ku jeton ,ti shokit ???

Aq qenke ambientuar me kete lloj kencepti te jetes sa qe nuk paske kurfarr kompleksi ...thjesht gje mode apo thjesht nje gje Normale te duket Droga ty...

*Tek ne (shiptaret) Droga Mbetet Krim dhe vetem Krim...*

Per kete Ty te pengonte dhe te pengojn Temat Fetare...

E kuptoj Tendencen Ne kete rast >>

----------


## fisniku-student

Reagoni Moderator ,dhe tregoni leksionet ???

----------


## s138942

fisniku-student un jetoj ne itali por kam pas mundesin te vizitoj dhe shtete te tjera te europes si Gjermani, Zvicerr, Austri, Holland etj dhe keshtu kam arritur pak a shum te shikoj se si funksionon jeta ne keto vende dhe kam arritur ne kete konkluzion qe droga nuk eshte nje krim bilese duhet te jet e ligjshme dhe per te mbeshtetur kete teori time te them arsyet duke marr dy shtete Italin ku jetoj dhe Hollanden, Pra ne holland droga eshte e lejueshme dhe siq mund ta dini jane Coffeshop te krijuar postafat me leje nga shteti per perduruesit e droges dhe gjithashtu per prostitutat jan shtepit publike siq eshte dhe lagj'ja e kuqe ne Amsterdam dhe me pak fjale ne holland gjithqka shkon ne rregull dhe e kontrolluar dhe vilen dhe taksat ne menyr te rregullt, kurse ne Itali qe quajne te jashte ligjshem drogen dhe prostuticionin eshte nje qorjentim komplet i jetes, Pse, sepse nese ke nje femije ti nuk mund ta qojshe ne nje park pasi ne qdo an sheh te droguar qe shpohen me gjilpera dhe nga ana tjeter prostitutat gjysem te zhveshura, bilese nje femi as ne ballkon smun ta nxherrish se para shtepije ke prostituten me klientin ne makin, prandaj duhet te marrish nje shtepi ne province se ne qytet eshte plot me te tilla gjera per vet faktin se nga shteti quhen te paligjeshme dhe nuk krijojne vende postafat. Por ngulite ne tru se askush ste ben ta perdorish me force por syri i te tjereve sidomos i femijeve nuk eshte e drejte qe te shikoje keto gjera ne qdo cep pallati apo rrugice. 

Gjithsesi me vjen keq per ty fisniku-student qe llogjika jote shkon deri aty qe droga eshte krim dhe nuk shikon me gjat konceptet e jetes apo thjesht thelbin e sondazhit, dhe ne vend qe te bejsh nje diskutim rreth droges qe te paraqesesh rrezikun e saj dhe pse mos te perdoret thua mos me fol fare per te qe ata qe e perdorin te vazhdojne ashtu te pa informuar.

PS. Mund dhe ta senjalizojshe tek moderatoret dhe tema mund te mydhet por do mbetem i zhgenjyer nga edukata shqiptare ne kete drejtim.

----------


## Borix

E kam patur edhe para syve, por me gjithe respektin per molekulen *C*21*H*23*NO*5, s'me ra kurre rasti ta provoja.

----------


## Apollyon

> E kam perdorur ndonje her rralle ne shoqeri, festa etj


Aq          .

----------


## SaS

> Kam perdoru veq nje here per prove.


kaq .........

----------


## Renea

Ende skam provu as drogen e as alkoolin , elhamdulilah , ndersa cigare kam dhez prej ne fillore dhe tash  nganjeher rral me shoqri , kur e pijn te gjith , sepse demi esht i njejt  , por sa per te ber tym , e kam te mbjellun ne kok se mundem pa kto gjera .
Asnjeri sduhet tja lejoje vetes kto 3 gjera.

----------


## alda09

S'jane per mua keto pune.

----------


## Sa Kot

As qe behet fjale, kam nje opinion shume te zymte per te gjithe ata qe e perdorin, madje edhe ata qe e kane provuar...si per prove, ashtu edhe per rast shoqeror.

Per perdorimin e rregullt ne fakt me vjen edhe keq, se droga eshte adiktive dhe ndonjehere ta heq edhe vete kontrollin.

Por ata qe e kane provuar per kuriozitet apo shoqeri, ata po qe me lene nje shije vertete te keqe. Kjo per faktin sepse nuk i kane rezistuar dot presionit, gje qe une e konsideroj si nje dobesi neveritese.

----------


## Borix

> se droga eshte adiktive dhe ndonjehere ta heq edhe vete kontrollin.


Besoj e vini re ironine? NJeres qe s'i rruhet (ose s'i plas, me formalisht)...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Olimp

Duhani futet te drogat keshtu qe mund te them qe jam nje perdorues droge (smund ta mohoj)

----------


## Sa Kot

> Besoj e vini re ironine? NJeres qe s'i rruhet (ose s'i plas, me formalisht)...


Sigurisht qe s'me plas, sigurisht kur vjen puna te ceshtjet e mia.

S'do lejoja nje drogaxhi qe te me vinte afer dhe te me prishte rehatin, po sigurisht do me vinte keq po ta shikoja rruges. Megjithate do neveritesha me shume me nje njeri eksperimental sesa me dike qe e ka ngrene corben me vite.  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithesesi, as qe du me dit, as njeri dhe as tjetri nuk mund te me afrohet. Aq me plas se ca mendojne.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BvizioN

> Reagoni Moderator ,dhe tregoni leksionet ???


Ska absolutisht asgje per te reaguar dhe rregullorja e forumit nuk eshte shkelur fare me kete teme. Nuk mund te mbyllim syte dhe te pretendojme se droga nuk egziston. Aftesia per te kutpuar te miren nga e keqja, te drejten nga e gabuara eshte nje nga gjerat qe e ndan personalitetin e dikujt nga dikush tjeter. 

Dhe te them te drejten nuk prisja nje raport te tille ne votime.

----------


## xfiles

> E kam patur edhe para syve, por me gjithe respektin per molekulen *C*21*H*23*NO*5, s'me ra kurre rasti ta provoja.


kam pat neper duar por kurre nuk e kam provuar, as per prove.
Jo per gje por nuk ja vlenin.
Por kam ne plan ne te ardhmen kur te krijoj kushtet vetes te eksperimentoj me disa lloje halucinogjenesh.

----------


## lenci_80

Jo sjam perdorus i rregullt por i kam provuar disa tipe neper festa qe kam qen me shoqerin e kemi pir te gjith kolektiv per te kaluar pak me bukur sec kalohet kur je normal thjesht per ti dhen adrenalines disa % me shum  :shkelje syri:

----------


## OO7

Nese kjo bima ktu quhet droge , atehere them se jam perdoruese e droges por shum rrall, nese kjo nuk eshte droge atehere une nuk e kam perdorur e as do e perdor ndonjehere drogen .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kam pasur para syve kokaine po kur e pinin ata dhe shkonin te vajzat dhe benin lloj-soj gjerash me ikte truri per ta provuar po nuk e provova.
LoOoOoOoOoOoL po me aq sa pash eshte mire :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: .
Nuk e kam provuar dhe as qe kam per ta provuar...

----------


## brooklyn2007

Po, njehere e kam provuar, VIAGREN, thjesht eksperiment  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Nese kjo bima ktu quhet droge , atehere them se jam perdoruese e droges por shum rrall, nese kjo nuk eshte droge atehere une nuk e kam perdorur e as do e perdor ndonjehere drogen .


MIRESEERDHE ke grupi i drogaxhive.ku shkoj ai gjenaro basdardiu :i terbuar:

----------

